# Ideal height for tablesaw/router table



## jaydubya (Sep 13, 2010)

Im making an all in one mobile workstation for my craftsman tablesaw with 52 inch T-square fence and router table in the right side extension. I want my table saw to be higher than it is since im 6'2" and it feels a little low for my comfort. Is there a rule of thumb for the ideal height? I have to get it right or live with it on the first try here. Does 4 inches higher sound reasonable, or too high?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I am 6'2 also. I like (and have) the 42" to 45" range throughout my shop versus the 37" TS standard height. So yeah, 4 inches is reasonable IMO… or even 5" - 7" higher. Better on the back, better visual, etc.


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi Jay,
I used a lot of step stools to help figure out what a good distance was, for me it was about an inch above my belt. Having the saw at a proper height has made a world of difference for me.

What type of craftsman saw do you have? is it a fully enclosed base? or the hybrid style? or the contractor saw.

"Getting it right or living with it" really sucks, I would design your cabinet to be more flexible, what I did was designed it a little more modular. Here is a picture of my saw when I first put it together. 









I was originally concerned the saw was going to be too low, so I didn't even screw the box down yet, the weight was sufficient to keep it from moving much if I was careful. I worked with it for a week before I decided I liked this height and screwed the saw box down.

If the saw was too low I could have just inserted extra plywood or MDF sheets to the bottom under the box raise it up.

Once you get the final height decided on you can work on the drawer boxes and cabinets you want to add to the right side.


----------



## jaydubya (Sep 13, 2010)

Jeremy, I have a 21833 "hybrid". the mobile base that came with the saw is pretty good, until i added the 52 inch sawstop fence. Ill be building something almost exactly like you have pictured for my saw, and adding a router table at the far right


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

You may think higher right now, when you start to use it more maybe a little lower would have been better.You can always add spacers to raise it higher later. Do you want to cut the station apart if you made it too high ! 
Will you be the ony one using this saw ?
I have worked on benches that were higher, I was always afraid of getting hit in the head rather than 
the "berries"!
Kitchen cabinets ,bathroom vanities all have a standard height…for reason. comfort for the average person.
Pick a height that you want !


----------



## jaydubya (Sep 13, 2010)

canadianchips, thanks for pointing out the standard height for cabinets. We dont have a dishwasher, and have to do the dishes by hand. The kitchen counter/sink, although "standard" height, is much lower than is comfortable for me. I think 4-5 inches is the magic number. Im not your "Average" guy, im 6'2" with lower back issues


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have a grizzly cabinet saw that is standard height plus about and extra inch+ added due to the mobile base. I am 6ft and I feel that it would better suit me if it were about 4" taller. The correct height for anyone is what works for your personal height…whether someone is 6'8" or a midget will determine what is best.
I will not rebuild mine again to be taller until I buy a new saw…cause I also have a cabinet matching the saw height to the right of the saw in addition to an outfeed table/worktable..These wouls all have to be increased in height.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm not a midget, I'm almost as tall as you guys when I wear my heels. With my shop shoes on, I'm more comfortable with a twenty eight inch work surface. Just make it fit you. Forget about these other guys.


----------

